# Pet Expo and Victoria Stillwell



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Today was the Pet Expo in NYC and Diana, along with Lola and Kevin, Edith and I decided to go together. I didn't think Tyler was well enough for it and am thankful I didn't take him. Aolani also stayed out of the fray but Lola was chauffeured along in her bag We had a lot of fun, got a lot of giveaways, and got to hear and see "It's Me or the Dog" author and tv host, Victoria Stillwell. We then went out to a yummy late lunch at an outdoor restaurant near Union Square. 









Victoria Stillwell getting miked for a presentation.

















Victoria booksigning. Edith has pix of us with her.

















Not only is she good with dogs, but she's great with kids.

















And we even got to see Cassanova and Bijou's mom, Sophia for a few minutes with her Furryboo clan. Thanks for looking.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Nice pics, Sue! I like VS, I've only seen her show once or twice, but it was good. Glad you had a good time.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Wow, I wish I could have been there. I love Victoria Stillwell. I watch her every chance I get. The pictures are great Sue. It looks like you all had a great time.


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

I had an awesome time with you, Diana, Kevin and Lola too!! Aolani chewed up the sweet potato chew right away - I swear he acts like he never eats. Maybe I should have gotten him an antler instead LOL. 

Awww our group shot came out great! This was right before it rained a little and way after the mini parade with no cause went by - good times


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Great pictures, Sue! Looks like you all had a wonderful time!! I went to a pet event here too but it was hot and Bailey was in a bad mood..hahha! 

I just love Victoria Stillwell...watch her show whenever it's on. Great pictures of her...she is so pretty...I especially like the one of her with the little girl.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Sounds like you had a great day. Meeting Victoria Stillman and having lunch with friends, what could be better.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Great pics, Sue! Victoria looks younger in the pics. Glad you all had a great day!


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

Sounds like you had a great time. I'm jealous of all the cool things you east coasters have to do! Pet Expos, Pat's puppy party that's coming up. . . . SIGH. Thanks for posting the pics!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Bonnie's Mommie said:


> Nice pics, Sue! I like VS, I've only seen her show once or twice, but it was good. Glad you had a good time.


Linda - I bought her book before I got Tyler - I'm sure under recommendation of SM members and loved it as an intro to having a dog again after so long. It really helped.


lynda said:


> Wow, I wish I could have been there. I love Victoria Stillwell. I watch her every chance I get. The pictures are great Sue. It looks like you all had a great time.


We really did enjoy it Lynda. Wish you were there.


Johita said:


> I had an awesome time with you, Diana, Kevin and Lola too!! Aolani chewed up the sweet potato chew right away - I swear he acts like he never eats. Maybe I should have gotten him an antler instead LOL.
> 
> Awww our group shot came out great! This was right before it rained a little and way after the mini parade with no cause went by - good times


I'm so glad we all did it together. Much more fun. :chili: He loved the Sweet Potato too. It was Dr. Harvey right? I let him eat it for a while but he just made his way thru about a 10th of it So a package would probably last a year. :HistericalSmiley:
To everyone else, on our way to eat we first had to make our way thru a 6th Avenue Street fair. We got away from that and two blocks later there was some weird parade.:smpullhair: And I do mean weird. Well, Edith, here's what it was: 
_Shake what your mama gave you alongside thousands of other New Yorkers, as you boogie down Broadway during the New York Dance Parade (begins on Broadway at 20th St; visit danceparade.org for full route and details. 1–7pm; free), which has evolved into a massive celebration of movement. But it’s not a spectator sport: Approximately 30 officers from the New York Dance Police (a group of roving, shimmy-enforcing volunteers) will *ticket onlookers who aren’t busting a move*. Once the procession reaches Tompkins Square Park, the parade will shift gears into DanceFest (3–7pm), with live performances from Manhattan Tribal’s belly dancing, and lessons by NYC Bhangra._
We're lucky we didn't get arrested by the dance police. :chili::chili:


Bailey&Me said:


> Great pictures, Sue! Looks like you all had a wonderful time!! I went to a pet event here too but it was hot and Bailey was in a bad mood..hahha!
> 
> I just love Victoria Stillwell...watch her show whenever it's on. Great pictures of her...she is so pretty...I especially like the one of her with the little girl.


Thanks, Nida. It was fun but being on my feet for 4 hours. Not so fun. :w00t: Victoria Stillwell is really pretty and very petite in person. And I loved her with the little girl. You couldn't see in the picture that a huge dog had it's paws around the little girls foot. :wub:


revakb2 said:


> Sounds like you had a great day. Meeting Victoria Stillman and having lunch with friends, what could be better.


Reva - for sure!!!


Cosy said:


> Great pics, Sue! Victoria looks younger in the pics. Glad you all had a great day!


Brit, she does look younger and prettier. I'm still waiting for Edith to post her pic with Victoria. 


educ8m said:


> Sounds like you had a great time. I'm jealous of all the cool things you east coasters have to do! Pet Expos, Pat's puppy party that's coming up. . . . SIGH. Thanks for posting the pics!


Oh, Deb. Wish you were closer. Have to get to meet you and Gracie one of these days. :wub:


----------



## angelgirl599 (Apr 8, 2009)

LOL I was just going to ask you if you figured out what the parade was for. I'm so glad we got to have lunch together!! 

Side note: Lola and I just found out we won a 35lb bag of food from K9Natural from the show...I have to do a little research on it but if it's up to snuff I think it's going to feed her for a long, long time. I NEVER win anything. I think SM ladies are good luck!:w00t:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

angelgirl599 said:


> LOL I was just going to ask you if you figured out what the parade was for. I'm so glad we got to have lunch together!!
> 
> Side note: Lola and I just found out we won a 35lb bag of food from K9Natural from the show...I have to do a little research on it but if it's up to snuff I think it's going to feed her for a long, long time. I NEVER win anything. I think SM ladies are good luck!:w00t:


Loved having lunch too especially away from the noise of the parade. It was more like busting an eardrum than busting a move. But you did see that I tried. :blush::brownbag: 
I saw that you won 35 pounds of food and just burst out laughing. That's a LOT of food for your little girl. :HistericalSmiley: I don't know anything about it but it's worth checking out. If she doesn't like it, it would make a great donation for a rescue or shelter. I'm surprised they picked a raffle ticket today. I figured they'd wait for both days to be over. Cool.:chili: And yes we are good luck.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Looks like a lot of fun. I would enjoy that, lots of pretty ladies in those pics


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Oh Sue that was great...seeing Victoria Stillwell...she looks so much younger and softer in person than on television. I love that picture of the three of you! Wish I could be in the mix with you right there! 

And can't wait to see the picture with Edith and Victoria! I think Victoria's methods of training and great and I love watching the show..in fact I tape all the new shows and watch them. 

I missed seeing Tyler in the pictures..hope he's doing better today!


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

oh wow i so wish i would have gone. u ladies look beautiful !!!! love all the pic , and the parade sounds like a site to see lol , i love victoria stillwell too .


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

silverhaven said:


> Looks like a lot of fun. I would enjoy that, lots of pretty ladies in those pics


Thanks, Maureen. 


Rocky's Mom said:


> Oh Sue that was great...seeing Victoria Stillwell...she looks so much younger and softer in person than on television. I love that picture of the three of you! Wish I could be in the mix with you right there!
> 
> And can't wait to see the picture with Edith and Victoria! I think Victoria's methods of training and great and I love watching the show..in fact I tape all the new shows and watch them.
> 
> I missed seeing Tyler in the pictures..hope he's doing better today!


Dianne - she really is just that - younger, softer and more petite but very passionate and energized about what she does. She was also talking about how she's training trainers around the country in her style. People can go to her website to find them. Thanks for wanting to see Tyler pix. I posted some today with Edith's get well gift to him.


uniquelovdolce said:


> oh wow i so wish i would have gone. u ladies look beautiful !!!! love all the pic , and the parade sounds like a site to see lol , i love victoria stillwell too .


Oh Liza - I wish you were with us too. One of us had posted it on SM to see who was going -- I think it was Edith or Diana. :blink: You would have enjoyed and also busted some moves with the parade going by:chili::chili:


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

lol , edith had asked me about it prior but i had so much to do on sat and then it was my best friends bday . 

glad u guys had fun though and umm sue i dont dance lol !!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

uniquelovdolce said:


> lol , edith had asked me about it prior but i had so much to do on sat and then it was my best friends bday .
> 
> glad u guys had fun though and umm sue i dont dance lol !!


Oh get out of here, Liza. You sexy thing -- you must dance!!:chili::chili: If this Chili can dance, anyone can


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

lol!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

hey pretty ladies, looks like you all had a wonderful time. I love seeing pictures of sm friends getting together


----------

